# First pic of Tesla Model X



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

The live rollout on the site is a flop. Live rollout is not working. Tesla Crew must be scrambling to get this going. Site went down at 8 pm


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, too many of us hitting reload.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

gottdi said:


> The live rollout on the site is a flop. Live rollout is not working. Tesla Crew must be scrambling to get this going. Site went down at 8 pm


Here is another view:










And another:


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Video and interview: http://gigaom.com/cleantech/hands-on-video-with-teslas-electric-suv-the-model-x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

JRP3 said:


> Yeah, too many of us hitting reload.


They should have been ready for this. Dang. I wanna see and I am going to record via Screenflow if it ever goes live.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Dang, Still no go after 27 minutes. Watched and recorded the video. It had some glitching but overall I got that one on screen flow


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This link is working for me http://la.teslamotors.com/modelx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats a different link than what we are getting here off their site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Crappy bandwidth but got it anyway.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been waiting to see what this one would be like. Very interesting, I like it so far.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Someone should have done it first . The next Tesla should be a AWD sports car or dare I dream ...MUSCLE CAR !!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully their next car will be the mass production smaller sedan, though they may squeeze in another design on the S platform first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

epyon said:


> Someone should have done it first . The next Tesla should be a AWD sports car or dare I dream ...MUSCLE CAR !!


What do you mean? The X is a Sports Car/Crossover/All Wheel Drive. Faster than the Porsche and sure to beat any Muscle Car on the road today. 

I think you are wanting something that says Muscle. You are looking for aggressive looks. 


Next on the platform should and may just be a Truck.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Next on the platform should and may just be a Truck.


No, it won't be, wrong market for Tesla, and bad aero of a truck hurts range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

What then do you expect it to be for the same platform? You have a Sedan and now a Crossover. If they change the size of the platform then maybe they could build a killer two seater sports car within range of the average consumer or some other cool commuter vehicle that would be a blast to drive and own but used mostly for commuting. 

I still think with the size of the platform they could build a killer truck. There are some pretty nice trucks today. Many are still sold. I don't think they will fully consider aero issues. 

I say a truck. One platform, three vehicles.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

BMW and Audi do not make trucks, this is the market Tesla is aiming at for now. They will not do a truck. They could do a 2+2 sports car, or convertible, on the same platform.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you not an employee of Tesla?

Your employee handbook allow you to speculate in public?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

They still have a convertable and a van to build on this platform. No signs of a truck. In addition to the convertable and the van they are developing a second platform which will be for the second version of the roadster and also the "car for the masses", small mid/compact car.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm hoping they skip the van for a while since there isn't much demand for upscale vans, and the X can do similar duty with the seats down, or removed.


----------



## charliehorse55 (Sep 23, 2011)

If I recall correctly Elon Musk said Tesla was going to make a sedan, then a crossover and then come back and make a sequel to the roadster.


----------



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

it looks nice

however i guess those doors mean no roof racks, which seems like a fairly large over site. They don't really have any advantage over sliding doors, and they may hit the roof of your garage or carpark, it looks like they could be 2.5 meters high and that is well bellow the maximum height of most public car parks. I know sliding doors scream people mover, which is something Tesla want to avoid, but i think they make more sense.

I think the roadster and the S have the same motor and controller, i wonder if this does too, it's pretty cool that Tesla will be able to use the same motor/controller combo for all their car models which is something that would have to be redesigned several times for just one model in a conventional ice car.

In my opinion they'll go back to the roadster, maybe a limitted eddition 4 motor muscle car  to try and break some records and get some attention.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

algea07 said:


> however i guess those doors mean no roof racks, which seems like a fairly large over site. They don't really have any advantage over sliding doors, and they may hit the roof of your garage or carpark, it looks like they could be 2.5 meters high and that is well bellow the maximum height of most public car parks. I know sliding doors scream people mover, which is something Tesla want to avoid, but i think they make more sense.


They're probably assuming the doors will only be used in the open, while dropping the kids at soccer practice. Can't wait to see the youtubes when someone tries to open in a parking garage with a 7' clearance and scrapes em up good on the concrete. And then what? Do you close them and watch them scrape again, or let the air out of your tires first to prevent further damage?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

algea07 said:


> it looks nice
> 
> however i guess those doors mean no roof racks, which seems like a fairly large over site. They don't really have any advantage over sliding doors, and they may hit the roof of your garage or carpark, it looks like they could be 2.5 meters high and that is well bellow the maximum height of most public car parks. I know sliding doors scream people mover, which is something Tesla want to avoid, but i think they make more sense.


Actually Tesla people have claimed to have some sort of innovative way of doing a roof rack.


> I think the roadster and the S have the same motor and controller, i wonder if this does too, it's pretty cool that Tesla will be able to use the same motor/controller combo for all their car models which is something that would have to be redesigned several times for just one model in a conventional ice car.


The S has a redesigned liquid cooled motor with integrated liquid cooled inverter, quite different from the Roadster. The X will share the new motor, as will presumably all other Tesla vehicles.


> In my opinion they'll go back to the roadster, maybe a limitted eddition 4 motor muscle car  to try and break some records and get some attention.


Musk was recently quoted that the next vehicle after the X will be the lower priced mass market vehicle, maybe in 2015.


----------

